# Headset choices -- Chris King, Cane Creek Solos, Ritchey WCS, etc...



## CNTO (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking to get a new headset for a frame and fork that I recently acquired. There are 4 that I'm considering:

1. Chris King NoThreadSet

2. Cane Creek Solos

3. Ritchey Logic WCS

4. IRD Techno-Glide


Any suggestions between these 4? Pros/Cons? Thanks!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

CNTO said:


> I'm looking to get a new headset for a frame and fork that I recently acquired. There are 4 that I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Chris King NoThreadSet
> 
> ...


You've pretty much listed them in the proper order, IMO. No reason to go below #1, except for sticker shock. Don't know enough about #4 to recommend or reject. WCS sometimes seems to value weight above durability - don't know if that applies to headsets. Cane Creek does good work, but it's not CK quality.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree with King being King, but also remember to research the difference in height so you can determine the correct stack height & steerer tube length for the head tube. They are all probably close to one another in height, but just something to consider.

I've been running King headsets on all my mtn bikes for 4 years now, and they are so reliable that you forget about them.
Other headsets needed constant cleaning, greasing,


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## txn (Apr 4, 2006)

Where would the FSA's fit in the mix? Like the Orbit X or Orbit Xtreme Pro?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

fsa would fit in with all the others BELOW THE KING. If it's a nice project get the King. I have kings in all my bikes with the exception of my commuter with has a Dura ace sealed threaded( I could not see buying a king to replace that headset just for a commuter). Otherwise it's the wisest longest term investment in cycling. Plenty of gee-wizz wango fango headsets have come and gone but King is still #1


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a relatively new (3000 miles) King on the Bob Jackson and a Cane Creek on my much older Gunnar.

In operation, I can't really tell you why I spent so much on the King, along with that tacky writing all over it - at least mine's polished alloy, so the huge logo/writing is not that obvious. If I'd needed a black one, would have gotten something less tacky looking.

If you want to spend a lot more money on a slightly better headset, go ahead. 

D


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

OK, so somebody 'splain it to me.

Campy vs. Shimano, I've got religious fervor.
Mac vs. PC, I've got strong preferences.
If I ask for a Diet Coke and the waitress says "Is Diet Pepsi OK", I tell her I'll just have water.

But headsets?

One of my Ti bikes (since sold) had a CK headset. My current main ride has an FSA integrated headset. I can't really see any difference.

What am I missing? Why would I spend an extra $200 for a CK headset? The one I had was very nice, but headsets seem to be one of those things like electrical wiring - I have no idea what brand of wiring is in my house, and can't imagine why it would really matter.

Help me understand.


----------



## txn (Apr 4, 2006)

roadboy said:


> fsa would fit in with all the others BELOW THE KING.



OK, fanboy comments aside....

Let's pretend King doesn't exist because my budjet says it doesn't. Then where does FSA fit in? Or is it really just that a headset is a headset is a headset?

I have a Cane Creek S3 on my MTB, and it works great. I have yet to ride a King, so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

Extra $200? Not at all. A King NoThreadSet retails for $140. Regardless of what anyone tells you, the $30-$50 headsets simply don't last as long. I replace the Cane Creek headsets after a single season. The bearings are shot and corroded and are indexed beyond belief. The fact that most people never bother to actually check the condition of the bearings is what leads to these incorrect ideas that the King headsets are no better than their less expensive brethren. If you are ride more than 4,000 miles a year, don't bother with the cheaper headsets - invest in the King and have it serviced once a year. If your LBS isn't able to service a King, go elsewhere to have it done. Worn out King headsets are nearly unheard of - I've personally got one from 1991 that still sees service. This argument has been repeated ad nauseum - do yourself a favor and buy a King.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

gmcastil said:


> Extra $200? Not at all. A King NoThreadSet retails for $140. Regardless of what anyone tells you, the $30-$50 headsets simply don't last as long. I replace the Cane Creek headsets after a single season. The bearings are shot and corroded and are indexed beyond belief. The fact that most people never bother to actually check the condition of the bearings is what leads to these incorrect ideas that the King headsets are no better than their less expensive brethren. If you are ride more than 4,000 miles a year, don't bother with the cheaper headsets - invest in the King and have it serviced once a year. If your LBS isn't able to service a King, go elsewhere to have it done. Worn out King headsets are nearly unheard of - I've personally got one from 1991 that still sees service. This argument has been repeated ad nauseum - do yourself a favor and buy a King.


Hmm, I've never had a problem with a $50 Campy Chours headset....and no special knowledge needed to service, either.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I think the headset quality issue is over rated on _road_ bikes. The headsets don't take that much abuse..

I own bikes with cheap $20 headsets and $140 King headsets. While the King is better quailty, in real life, the differences are small.. Mountain bikes are probably a different story as they take much more abuse..

The only issue I've had with newer headsets failing is when the upper and lower cups weren't parallel and the bearings failed..

If installed properly, most headsets will last a very long time.

My new frame is going to have a King but that's because it's a mid-life crisis bike and I'm going broke fitting it out....


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I think the headset quality issue is over rated on _road_ bikes. The headsets don't take that much abuse..
> 
> I own bikes with cheap $20 headsets and $140 King headsets. While the King is better quailty, in real life, the differences are small.. Mountain bikes are probably a different story as they take much more abuse..
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*FSA Orbit X is a great HS*

I have a King on my Steelman, and indeed it is a great headset. However, a few years back I bought a used Gunnar and the HS on it was shot. I bought an Orbit from www.chucksbike.com for like $30 and put it on - I rode that bike as my primary ride in all conditions including racing for the next 18 mos or so and it held up like a champ. I've since sold the bike but know that the current owner is using the same HS almost 2 years later with no issues. I would buy another in a heartbeat.

Having said that, my King is now almost 6 years old and is still perfect. But, it was only $90-ish when I bought it in 2001. If I had to do it now, I would slap on an Orbit. Of the others you listed, I would not do the Cane Creek (they have a history of failure if you do a bit of research), would think about the Ritchey as a step below the FSA. Don't know anything about the IRD, sorry.

Good luck! Remember it is only a headset - these things do not self-destuct spontaneously (althopugh I am sure this comment will spur a story to that effect ) so don't get too worked up about whatever you end up choosing.


----------

